# Saw Blade with a FLAT Cutting Surface



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've got several 10" blades but none that cut flat.I've looked at some of the hardware stores and the box doesn't specify the way it cuts.I'm trying to make some small boxes and I need a flat solid joint(without that small gap on one side).What are some suggestions? Or how can you tell before you buy it?

Donny


----------



## smontanye (Jul 26, 2007)

I think its your saw that might be a lil off. Use a square and check to see if the blade is perpindicular to base.


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

You mean a "butt" type joint ? Or are you inserting a kind of "spline" ? A shooter and block would solve the first. Smontanye's suggestion along with a very simple tennon jig would solve the second.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes, it's for a spline joint.Sorry I couldn't think straight eariler.I'm looking to add a simple spline joint to a box but the blade leaves a little gap at one side.I was thinking that Freud makes a blade that cuts flat.Am I right?
Donny


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You need a blade with teeth that have a flat top grind (FTG). That type grind is typically found in 24T bulk rippers, and can be used for splines and box joints with multiple passes....the downside is that the steep positive hook on the rip blades will leave more tearout. Infinity, Freud, and Oshlun make a box joint/spline cutting set that uses FTG teeth. The Freud and Oshlun are a set of two blades that combine to cut 1/4" or 3/8". Infinity offers individual blades in 5/32" and 1/4".


----------

